# 1st project



## yota (Sep 25, 2021)

received my PM932M a couple of weeks ago.  got it all set up and had no material to cut LOL.   no where around my little town to buy stock.  ordered some chunks of 6061 on ebay, took a while to get by USPS.   anyway.. my 1st mill, in fact I've never even seen a mill live and in person.  I have played a bit with a 1953 South Bend 9A lathe I picked up a while ago but not enough to get good at anything.

this is a power valve adjusting tool for a KTM/Husqvarna motocross bike.  seemed like a good 1st project anyway.   warning!  this tool was not built with precision.  I will strive to improve.  took me over 3 hours and I still have to do final finish.  I did learn a few things though.  esp that when you cut away a lot of material the work gets harder and harder to hold in the vise.


----------



## yota (Sep 25, 2021)

this is my bike for which the tool was built.    love this thing.   also really like my new mill so far.


----------



## yota (Sep 25, 2021)

oh. I really really want to get a DRO for this thing now.   would make things so much easier.  at least I think so.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 25, 2021)

Looks great in my opinion. For a first job,  you did great.


----------



## francist (Sep 25, 2021)

yota said:


> when you cut away a lot of material the work gets harder and harder to hold in the vise.


Yup, that it does. And you didn’t pick the easiest one in the bag to start with either — angles, plus a round, plus a square! I sometimes think we like machining so much not for the end product but the trying to figure out how to get there.

As already said, nice job 

-frank


----------



## yota (Sep 25, 2021)

thanks!  I appreciate the encouragement.  obviously I chucked it up in the lathe for the round section.   I have heard these square drives called a Robertson wrench in the past.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice job, you got the bug now, your pals are going to break something, and your gonna say, I can make that


----------



## Just for fun (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice job man!   That looks great!   And that is a good looking bike!


----------



## yota (Sep 26, 2021)

Just for fun said:


> Nice job man!   That looks great!   And that is a good looking bike!


thanks.  it's a 2021 TC125.  been riding since I was 13.  I'm 68 now and my bikes seem to be getting smaller and smaller LOL.


----------



## FOMOGO (Sep 26, 2021)

Nice work on the tool. I had a 1980 husky 250. Also had a 1980 Yamaha 4 stroke 250 mono shock. The Husky was so much better in every way. Mike


----------



## yota (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Just for fun (Sep 26, 2021)

yota said:


> thanks.  it's a 2021 TC125.  been riding since I was 13.  I'm 68 now and my bikes seem to be getting smaller and smaller LOL.


Very nice,  I'm 62 and this is the first time since I was 13 or 14 not owning a motorcycle.   My wife and I still have ATVs though.   So I'm still into motor sports.


----------



## yota (Sep 26, 2021)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice work on the tool. I had a 1980 husky 250. Also had a 1980 Yamaha 4 stroke 250 mono shock. The Husky was so much better in every way. Mike


hey Mike, this is my 83.  I've had it since 1990 or so.  beat the hell out of it and then completely redid it a few years ago.  afraid to ride it now and scratch it LOL.


----------



## mmcmdl (Sep 26, 2021)

I grew up on a YZ250 . Gotta love the 2 strokes powerband . Nothing but 3 Honda EX 400s reside in the garage these days . 

Nice work !


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 26, 2021)

gotta love the Husky's
nice work on the wrench @yota


----------



## yota (Sep 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> I grew up on a YZ250 . Gotta love the 2 strokes powerband . Nothing but 3 Honda EX 400s reside in the garage these days .
> 
> Nice work !


all I have is 2 strokes.  way too many of them     here's my 1995 CR250.  fun bike.  has a few modern upgrades.


----------

